# Oberon Kindle 3 cover significantly different



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

The Oberon website now says,



> Please note: The new Kindle 3 model is significantly different. We will introduce a cover for the Kindle 3 in September.


http://www.oberondesign.com/Kindle.php

Maybe they are having to do a major re-design due to having less room for the bottom corner straps. It should be interesting to see what they come up with!

P.S. - - Thanks to BruceS for mentioning this (first) on the Kindlewatch thread, http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30621.300.html


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there

We have always said this. The dimensions are different therefore we need to create accordingly.. we are working on it but like everyone else we have to wait to get a Kindle 3 in our hands to make sure all of it fits the way it should.. we would not release anything you would not be pleased with.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks!  Maybe I over-reacted. Sorry!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking at the pictures, the corner straps covered the key on the bottom right of the K1 - maybe that'll be the case with the K3 too. If they couldn't come up with an alternative for the K1 after all this time (other than the velcro option) it'll be interesting to see what they do with the K3.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

lol.. okay I have to defend ourselves here.. 

First you have to remember the K1 was the first time we have ever done Ereaders, we were more a journal company and had to beta test the product and as any product they get better with time.. we no longer do velcro options (we will if asked until we run out) At the time we also did not have the equipment to do corners, since that was never something we had to do before. So we had to had to order that. First inceptions are always a learning process.. after all look at the difference in a K1 and a K3.. improvements are always added.. new equipment, new techniques.. etc.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I also have to defend Oberon, I have both a K1 and K2i and my Oberon covers both have corners.  Even though the corners covered the bottom 2 outer buttons on the K1 it never interferred with the functionality of the devise.  As far as the K2i the straps don't cover any buttons and I feel the Kindles in both covers are very secure and safe.  I have every confidence in Oberon's ability to develop a cover that is both beautiful and safe for any ereader that comes out.


----------



## dnelsen (Jul 18, 2010)

just make a sleeve....no need to worry about specifics for a cover


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Straps have never interfered with K1 or K2.  Love my Oberons!!

Diane


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

dnelsen said:


> just make a sleeve....no need to worry about specifics for a cover


Sleeves seem to be all the rave these days ... But some of us still do like book style covers 

I've been reading my K2 cover-less for the past 10 days (my cover is being re-made/adjusted to fit the K3), and I can positively say that I hate reading that way! I find the K2 uncomfortably thin, and I don't have a good grip on it at all. I have a matte skin on it, so it's not slippery, just uncomfortable. The K3 is going to be even thinner, and I can't see how that would work for me without a case and with just a sleeve.

Which is why we need Oberon to make both products


----------

